# What is the general consensus on Tip Signs



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I am a newer driver.... just over a month 

I picked up those signs you hang on the back of your seats.....rating info...tips...no smoking/drinking/vaping.... so on and so forth

Haven't gotten them trey but wanted to see from the vets if these are bad ideas

I get some tips but not a lot.... the best week i had in tips was 30 bucks.

I would like to increase that as i sink all tip money into the gas tank


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I find the best thing is have a tip cup but make it low key. Have a couple of ones sticking out. If the customer asks questions bring up the tipping. Sometimes they think tip is included...correct them. Sometimes they think a tip is not required...correct them. Once corrected, they will remember to tip the drivers..... This will take time.

Signs are not cool in my opinion.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Signs are not cool in my opinion.


I'm not trying to be cool... I'm trying to make money. I have signs in my car and they do work. Tips have improved greatly since adding them. 
Im cool enough in my non uber time to not worry about that.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

You are a small business owner. Tip signs are simply a marketing techniques you use to increase your profit margin.

Keep the sign light hearted and no one will complain. If they complain, you know they weren't going to tip anyway. At that point I explain the benefits of Uber Pool to them since they are economically challenged and I don't pick up UberPool.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

The main part of the sign is about rating my service....and anything i can do make their trip more enjoyable 

The tip part is a much smaller section


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> The main part of the sign is about rating my service....and anything i can do make their trip more enjoyable
> 
> The tip part is a much smaller section


As soon as I can exchange stars for Bill payments, I will agree with you. Until then...the tip part is more important.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

jp300h said:


> As soon as I can exchange stars for Bill payments, I will agree with you. Until then...the tip part is more important.


Oh i def agree....i am doing it to see if it increases my tips. I am just saying the section it is in on the sign is smaller.

So its not quite up in their face....but i know they will see that part of it too


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I do most of my driving at night, so a regular tipping sign is almost never seen.
But i added a tipping page to my tablet, and in only two days, in the least likely place to recieve tips (a college town) my tips have gone up 400% or 500% !

And at the same time, my 5 stars have also gone way up ! Which means i can really be hard core about "the rules" and not worry so much about getting a 1 star here or there !


----------

